# Over 100 Joule with the Howitzer



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

at Saturday Night i testet the Howitzer slingshot with very strong bands and Butterflyshooting.
here ist the Chrony and Impact test (wood board)






shooting with 6layers TB Gold 2,8*1,8*29cm
20kg tenison!

with 20mm Steel

i think this are the fastest shots with 20mm Steel ever









now without the agly musik!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

try heating the bands they will go faster


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Sweet.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I like


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

yes it was a nice night!
clock at 3 am, the Bands were destroyed and I at the end but lucky









i made 2 more Videos this night with the same bands and same ammo!
i post it in the evening! (Impactvideos)


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Safety Glasses pleeeeeeeeeeez - because I wanted to see more vidoes from you


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Great results!

That is my favorite band setup for the Howitzer as well.

Did you guys notice TobseB's new pouch grip? He grips the pouch and ball in his fist and does not pinch it between index finger and thumb. The grip is much stronger this way. Combined with the power oriented Howitzer design, this can - as well have seen - lead to pure awesomeness.

Well done!

Jörg

PS: Safety glasses do make sense. Trust me, I almost lost my right eye and it won't ever be back to normal.


----------



## ARB (Dec 31, 2009)

Wow! That is awesome power from relatively small and fast balls. Those shots are seriously lethal. Even though the chrony is very well protected I'm not sure it would survive a hit!

I have gotten power similar to that previously but only using much larger, slower balls.

I think your very fast draw and release is a factor here. It's been my experience that the faster I draw and release the pouch, the more powerful the shot.


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

Thank´s for the well words!

yes my "Fistgrip" is special for Butterfly with strong bands! and big ammo.

in combination with a low fork Hammergrip Slingshot like the Howitzer it is possible to shot 20kg tension in Butterlystyl and more!

Both ideas come from southern germany and birng more Power!









the Fistgrip ist not for beginners!
these strong shots in Butterfly are very dangerous you can made a headshot by yourself!

thank´s for the tips with the seafty gasses









(i order some 1" steel)


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Oh man! That sh!t is LETHAL! I am awestruck.


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

YESSSSS-Awesome


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Ho Boy Thats some power you are putting through the Howitzer and the slingshot looks good to








all the best and be safe Pete


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

This is the (video documented) joule WORLD RECORD with a handheld slingshot!!

Tobias, from now you can be named as THE GUY who is able to do the strongest shots with a simple slingshot without some gimmicks!!

And, guys, I saw Tobse live 2 weeks ago at our German slingshooters meeting. He is definitely the guy with the best accuracy (I know - and I know quite a few shooters!) when it comes to shoot REAL powerfull bands! 
I`m definitely not the Joule-guy, but he impressed my by getting power and accuracy together!

Respect!
Torsten


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

That is some serious stuff there Tobias! Awesome power and a very effective grip for strong bands. Went through that wood like it was wet cardboard! VERY COOL! Flatband


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

torsten said:


> This is the (video documented) joule WORLD RECORD with a handheld slingshot!!


Yes, that is the truth, much respect!

I am a bit proud that the record was achieved with a frame designed by me, and shot with rubber dimensions I recommend to the athlete.

Jörg


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

torsten said:


> This is the (video documented) joule WORLD RECORD with a handheld slingshot!!
> 
> Tobias, from now you can be named as THE GUY who is able to do the strongest shots with a simple slingshot without some gimmicks!!
> 
> ...


torsten wow, these words from you is doing great!
I learned a lot from you in terms of high speed and Butterfly
I married this know-how with power









I often think about how we shot together in the woods on 50m!
It was a very nice weekend with all the enthusiastic slingshoters
with absolutely perfect weather









thank you
Tobias


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

JoergS said:


> ... and shot with rubber dimensions I recommend to the athlete.


That`s indeed not bad for the beginning!
This guy is back in slingshooting since a few months only. I´m curious what he will achieve with his tests if he uses more efficient bands


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Always room for improvement.

I don't like using TB Blue or Black for the heavy ammo shooters, the advantage is small and the band cutting takes a lot more time. But a few more m/s are certainly within reach.

I am waiting for some more super warm days for my next record attempts! I may be getting older, but I am still strong enough for this.

Jörg


----------



## Norwegian Wood (Jan 12, 2010)

Totally awesome! Very impressive!


----------



## geckko (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey Tobse wie geht s? alles klar bei dir

I agree with Torsten this guy I know shoots very very good and powerfull

weiter so mehr power


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

JoergS said:


> I am waiting for some more super warm days for my next record attempts! I may be getting older, but I am still strong enough for this.
> 
> Jörg


there is not much air up!
I think with this Bandset steel and 20mm is not much more possible

It was not a spontaneous idea to make the video.
there were many earlier tests.
I got stuck at 95 Joules.
your rubber dimensions then took me over 100
I've made a very lightweight kangaroo leather to it
and of course you need proper power!


----------



## Rolf (Dec 23, 2010)

Really a strong shot. Next time you heat up that room to 40°C and put your slingshot on the heating before shooting. Perhaps this leads to another world record. I hope we can shoot together this week.

Rolf


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

hey Rolf great idea! 
we shooting at 40°C with trunks 
i hold the slingshot an you pull the rubber









Grüße ins Nachbarort


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

very impressive


----------



## marcom (Jul 29, 2012)

Incredible speed. I wonder why Sprave reached 59 m/s with a very similar setup. See from 3:00 here


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

@marcom: I think there are two reasons:

1. Tobias has a longer draw
2. The time from draw to release is shorter when Tobias shoots. This should give more speed than holding the pouch at the anchor point and then releasing


----------



## marcom (Jul 29, 2012)

I see. Do you know what are their draw lengths?


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

Sorry but I don't know that. Try to pm Tobias. He is a friend of Jörg Sprave, so he should know.


----------

